# Strobe lights for New Holland L220



## plowfever (Nov 2, 2010)

I am wondering what you guys would recommend for a strobe set up on my L220 skid loader. I have the flashers and rear lights in the back I can put them in but wonder about the front as I don't want to put them in the work lights. It is set up with the beacon switch in the cab so it would be sweet if I could power them by switching on that switch. Any help would be nice. I know I can install myself just don't have the knowledge on these to know what is good or bad to get.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Well you'd have to do LED unless you can figure a place for the power pack to be placed. I think you should just go with a strobe on the roof.


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

Whelen l31 or 32 led beacon. Amazon lights. Get the double stacked. Version.


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

We just run the same Star (strobe) mini bars on our 3 New Holland skid steers that we run on all of the other trucks. Very reliable. This also keeps our spare parts inventory manageable.


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

H&HPropertyMait;1350566 said:


> Whelen l31 or 32 led beacon. Amazon lights. Get the double stacked. Version.


Amazing* sorry- iPhone


----------



## kitn1mcc (Sep 15, 2008)

here is a john deer i did. i used whelen 400 S/T/T and just mounted them to the lights that are there hooked up the marker light circuit to the circuit on the truck and used a ulf 44 to make the stop part blink

also a whelen 800D strobe and Vertex in the front


----------



## plowfever (Nov 2, 2010)

That's looks exactly what I am wanting. Does it affect you lights on the front when working at night? Can you send me a list off what I would need to do this to mine? The L220 has the flashers and rear tail lights so I figured I would put a strobe in each light so that makes four for the rear and two for the front.


----------



## kitn1mcc (Sep 15, 2008)

the front i used whelen Vertex the work lights do wash them out but during the day they work great 

the rear i just mounted the whelen 400 series just over the other lights just screwed them thru


----------

